# Sharpening beading tools?



## 65GTMustang (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a multi groove beaded tool along with a set of single bead tools each of which are beyond a simple touch up with a diamond hone to sharpen.
I have become fairly good at hand sharpen most of my tools.  I use an Ellsworth grind on some and the rest are done by hand.
If anyone knows how / if these tools can be sharpened I would appreciate the how to info.
Thanks


----------



## randyrls (Feb 6, 2011)

Kevin;  I normally only hone the top surface of any grooving or beading tool.  You can use a round file if the file fits the bead you are making.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 6, 2011)

Randy has the right answer.  A complex shape should be sharpened from the flat surface if at all possible, the same as a blank squaring mill.  I know, it sounds wrong but if you try to sharpen the shape, then it will never be exactly the same on the shape like it was when new.  Sharpen the flat side and the shape does not change.
Charles


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks,
That has been my method - perhaps I need a new diamond hone or one on the next level ?
Thank you


----------



## studioso (Feb 7, 2011)

Why not use the tool to impress the shape on a scrap piece of wood and than use that piece as a strop? just sprinkle whatever sharpening compound u use, or u can buy diamond paste in tubes, and you got your custom tool!


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 7, 2011)

GREAT IDEA!
Thank you - I will try that out today.
Thanks
To Everyone


----------



## Timbo (Feb 11, 2011)

I purchased a set of diamond hones to sharpen my carbide inserts.  I used the medium then fine to dress the back of my beading tools.  It worked great!  I'm sure a water stone would work as well, just not as fast.


----------



## randywa (Feb 12, 2011)

I still get my sharpest edge by using valve lapping compound.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 12, 2011)

randywa said:


> I still get my sharpest edge by using valve lapping compound.



Randy;   That sounds interesting.  I believe I have two tins of lapping compound.  I wonder if the lapping compound would work for carbide inserts?????


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 12, 2011)

Where can I find lapping compound?  I may have seen it before but it is not registering with my brain at the moment????


----------



## randywa (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never tried it on carbide but it does work on titanium valves, just slower. Valve lapping can be found at almost any auto or truck parts store. Just be sure to clean all residue from tools and hands before you touch that nice piece of holly. DAMHIKT


----------

